# Hacking TiVo S2



## NewLifestyleMent (May 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a FTA satellite (Conaxsat), and got a TCL file so it can change the channels on my receiver.

I have a TiVo S2, model # TCD649080. How do I hack this so I can get into the TiVo to upload the TCL file into the TiVo box?

Can I get an image from somewhere that has the hacked image on it, and then I can telnet into it?

What is my next course of action?


Greg (aka NewLifestyleMentor)

P. S. If I need a PROM upgrade, where can I get it from (website, etc.) & how much will it cost?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Generally, you don't need to. There are no legitimate FTA services a TiVo has guide data for anyways.


----------

